# New lights + New Lens + Dog's Birthday =...



## Stradawhovious (Mar 1, 2016)

Broke out the Neewer strobes, the new Nikon 85mm 1.8g and the dog (Bocephus) who just turned 1 year old... and here are the first test shot.

Not too bad!  And if I may say so myself, he's a damn handsome pup.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 1, 2016)

Great shot, & great expression!  Good job.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 1, 2016)

Awe, big boy is a happy boy! Nice set. Gotta love that lens. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2016)

Yeah, pretty alright!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 1, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Awe, big boy is a happy boy! Nice set. Gotta love that lens.



Yeah, He's always happy.  And BIG.  And boy is that lens a dream...



tirediron said:


> Great shot, & great expression!  Good job.



Thanks!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 1, 2016)

Here's couple more...  Feel free to pick nits.  It's the only way I will get any better!

1.





2.  I call this one  "I can haz treat now??"


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 1, 2016)

Man, you can't rightfully not pic any of these. Great photographer and super posing, well trained dog. Teach the dog to shoot, probably will be better than me in two weeks. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 2, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Man, you can't rightfully not pic any of these. Great photographer and super posing, well trained dog. Teach the dog to shoot, probably will be better than me in two weeks.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Thanks!  But I think you give us both way too much credit.  
He was like a ferret on crack (as puppies are) and it was largely an exercise in patience... which is fine.  I had fun.

I'd like to have more distance betwee him and the backdrop and him and the lights.  My shoebox sized house doesn't allow for that though.  Luckily spring is around the corner, and I will be able to set up in the garage.

The hardest challenge was backing the fill light off.  The lights were so close that I couldn't turn the power low enough on the fill to make any kind of contrast, so I draped a white shirt over the softbox before installing the modifier to knock it down about a stop.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 2, 2016)

My pup can't sit still. He doesn't care for the camera but is ok with phone. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 2, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> My pup can't sit still. He doesn't care for the camera but is ok with phone.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Bo was crazy calm for about 9 months, then a switch flipped and he went into meth-head puppy mode...  which is awesome with a 100lb puppy.

All except the first shot my wife was standing right over him, bribing him with chicken treats.  If you pixel peep in his eyes you can see her.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 2, 2016)

now try this with cats...


----------



## Peeb (Mar 2, 2016)

Great set! Say "cheese" -  errr 'chicken'.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 2, 2016)

Braineack said:


> now try this with cats...



It's been done.

Once.

Forty years ago by a Russian circus trainer.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 2, 2016)

Gorgeous dog and beautiful shots. Bernese Mountain  dog?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 2, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> Gorgeous dog and beautiful shots. Bernese Mountain  dog?



Thanks!  Yep, Bo is a Berner.  His registered name is Bocephus Captain Awesomesauce Cashman.




Braineack said:


> now try this with cats...



No.  Just... no.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 2, 2016)

Last one.  I think this one was my favorite.


----------



## limr (Mar 2, 2016)

PUPPY!!


----------



## Designer (Mar 2, 2016)

I appreciate whenever there is interplay in our photographs, such as the fact that the brown spots in the backdrop match the brown spots on the dog.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 2, 2016)

any room to move the backdrop further from the camera?


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 2, 2016)

Looks like a very nice lens.


----------



## annamaria (Mar 2, 2016)

Great shots, and a beautiful pup! My fav is...I can haz treat now?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 2, 2016)

Braineack said:


> any room to move the backdrop further from the camera?



Nope, that was one of my concerns.  I would like more room between him and the backdrop and him and the lights.  I live in a shoebox.

In the spring I can set up in the garage and have MUCH more room.  Right now it's a wee bit chilly for that.




Ron Evers said:


> Looks like a very nice lens.



"Nice picture, you must have an expensive camera".  LOL

Just kidding Ron, it is a nice lens.  My wife bought it for me because she is the best wife ever.  Nikon 85mm 1.8g.  Sharpest thing I've ever owned.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 2, 2016)

limr said:


> PUPPY!!



If you like that one...

Here's one of him the first week we brought him home when he was 9 weeks old.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 2, 2016)

Best name ever.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 2, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> Best name ever.



I agree.  Thanks!  One of the people from the AKC actually called me to tell me how much they liked that name.  Well that and try to sell me pet insurance... so it may have been a weighted opinion...


----------



## limr (Mar 2, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > PUPPY!!
> ...



Oh my god, those paws!! That belly!!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 3, 2016)

limr said:


> Oh my god, those paws!! That belly!!




Yeah, he was (and still is) fluffy as $%*&.  Those paws in the picture of him at 9 weeks were almost the same size as my wife's hands.  He is the dictionary definition of clodhopper.


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 7, 2016)

What a happy face, adorable


----------

